# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Comodo KillSwitch

## Youtan

Здравствуйте! Хотел узнать данная программа будет эффективна в нахождении корней вируса и заменит ли она стандартный диспетчер задач?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте! Диспетчер задач заменит вполне, а вот по поводу обнаружения вредоносных программ я бы на нее не рассчитывал.

----------


## Youtan

*olejah*, 



> нахождении корней вируса


Я имел ввиду процессы, которые запускает вирус. Стандартный же диспетчер мало видит запущенных процессов?
А вы пользуетесь каким-нибудь task manager?

----------

